# Far Cry 3 - My Views



## furious_gamer (Dec 15, 2012)

The moment i heard about Far Cry 3 release, i was so curious to play and after seeing a lot of good reviews all over the net, i am pretty much become a zombie and got the game (Don't ask me from where i got the game  )

*Story (4.5/5)*

Seriously, I played FC 1 & 2, and this the best story ever. Although story looks like old, the plot of saving your friends is really driving the game's action to next level. Can't write much about story as it spoils the fun for those who didn't played the game.



Spoiler



All the characters in the game adds value to story, and no one is just filling up the slot. Really, Vaas and Hoyt is so crazy man



*Gameplay (4.5/5)*

This game bring us the best open-world experience, but in different style. Yes, from hunting to crafting, selling and buying things, getting new weapons from store, every aspect of the game makes the gameplay more fun and exciting. I never would have thought about killing a pig so i can make a ammo carrying bag with that. Also, the gameplay varies from level to level. One moment, you are killing guards and next you will be running around in your dream and woke up to see, that you have reached your destination . Also, the trend of the gameplay is quite odd, but good. Yes, finding treasure and helping CIA and suddenly, start shooting some gunmen's. The thing that i like most about killing a guard, it looting. And finally, you will get a good ~30 hours of gameplay, which is good enough time for a game like this.



Spoiler



Weapon system, is far more advanced compared to FC 1 & 2. This time, inventory is filled with some advanced and old weapons, and additions like Bow & Arrow is nice touch. (Using it mostly for stealth attack and hunting  ).

Also we get weapons for free, by de-activating all radio towers, so literally spend some time, and get weapons for no cost. 



*Graphics(4.5/5)*

Needless to say, i never expected this game to run at my rig in medium settings, and to my wonder, it was pretty awesome. Most of the time, i thought of roaming around jungle and enjoy the nature. Even while in middle of mission, i remember i took snaps of awesome landscape and died because of that. They did a great job in optimizing the game ti run in rigs like mine. 

*Sound(3.5/10)*

The only downside of this game is sound. On some peppy mission, the soundtrack is good, but in most of the places it is not what we expect. I don't want to hear Justin Bieber song while i am happy, and that is what happening in this game, and to be frank, in some missions, i got frustrated, because the sound track is too lame.

Overall, if you ask me, Is it worth wasting your time, i will say, Damn Yes! Doubtfully, the best game i played in this year. I would never play a game for straight 8 hours until i like, and i do play this one for straight 8 hours.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

> Don't ask me from where i got the game


no one will 
and in some other thread someone said


> Those days are gone. Now it purchasing games phase....


 
some p... never change
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
coming to the review
is'nt this a bit short for a review, and upload some screenies please


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Will upload screenies later and FYI, this is not an review. It's just my views... 

BTW, about purchasing, you cannot judge a book by its one cover ...


----------



## d3p (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Also we get weapons for free, by de-activating all radio towers, so literally spend some time, and get weapons for no cost.



Well written. 

Actually, you are not de-activating the Radio towers. You are activating them, so that dealer can do the business & that make you own few weapons for free & also the maps are available for viewing.

I too have a similar kind of experience. The gameplay is really awesome. Regarding missions, i feel its more about a proper strategic - stealth Killings, rather than heroic moves. 

Rest everything is good, from graphics to AI.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ Especially the stealth killing is awesome. Hunting part is another good addition.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Will upload screenies later and FYI, this is not an review. It's just my views...
> 
> BTW, about purchasing, you cannot judge a book by its one cover ...


 and u neither need to buy the book that u have already read free of cost


----------



## d3p (Jan 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> and u neither need to buy the book that u have already read free of cost



But sometimes, people buy the same book in order to support the Author or Publisher & also to keep a copy as souvenir.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ You cannot change the mindset simply.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

there is already a thread for Far Cry 3..

Any ways, the game is KICKASS..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

@furious: what about 18+ scenes? how many are there?


----------



## d3p (Jan 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @furious: what about 18+ scenes? how many are there?



2 scenes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

d3p said:


> 2 scenes.



Alright then I'll keep my headphones handy for those moment


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @furious: what about 18+ scenes? how many are there?



I was playing in living room where my wife is watching TV suddenly this cut scene pops out, but thank god she was not there at the moment and talking to her friends on phone. Otherwise it would have an awkward moment for me.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I was playing in living room where my wife is watching TV suddenly this cut scene pops out, but thank god she was not there at the moment and talking to her friends on phone. Otherwise it would have an awkward moment for me.


Would she become 'furious' if she catches you like that? Just asking


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

^^
This is like watching anime p0rn, so of course she would be furious...


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

i remember only one scene with Citra.. Which was the second scene?? I'm on Hoyst island, so dont tell if it is still to come..


----------



## d3p (Jan 25, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> i remember only one scene with Citra.. Which was the second scene?? I'm on Hoyst island, so dont tell if it is still to come..



Kill Hoyt & when meeting Citra, wisely choice your Option. Since the game has two different endings, anything can happen next. So be careful & make sure, no one's near by while you are about to end the drama.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

^^atleast Ubisoft has given the option of SKIP option or not?


----------



## d3p (Jan 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^atleast Ubisoft has given the option of SKIP option or not?



the worst option, you can't skip the cut scenes. you have to see.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 25, 2013)

^^
Yep, somehow devs forgot that option i guess....


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 25, 2013)

just close he lid of the laptop or if you using a p.c turn off the monitor..


----------

